# Reading with a cover on



## apostrophe27 (Oct 26, 2011)

I just received my first Kindle yesterday, the $79 one (Kindle 4?). I found that I like holding it in one hand while I'm reading it. If I get a cover, will I still be able to do that or will the cover get in the way somehow?


----------



## samanthawarren (May 1, 2011)

I prefer reading with the cover on. When I read DTBs, I tend to tuck my fingers into the back page or flick at the corner of the page with my thumb. The cover makes the Kindle feel close enough to a real book that I can still do those things and not feel like I'm reading on a computer or something.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

I read with one hand all the time and I always have a cover on my K3.  You just fold the cover back, very easy!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I use a cover on my K1, just fold my Oberon to the back, and it's good.  I have a cover ordered for my K-Mini, but I don't know if I'll use it.  It was cute and cheap.  We'll see...

Betsy


----------



## Alice Coyl (Mar 29, 2011)

I used to use a cover all the time for my Kindle 3g but lately, I take it out of the cover and attach the Simple Light to read at night or if I don't need light, I read without the cover. It is so much lighter without the cover. And, since I've ordered a couple of sleeves, I don't need a cover any more.


----------



## jbcohen (Jul 29, 2011)

I'm going to differ with everyone here: leaving that cover on my K3 always seems to hurt my hands because of the extra weight of the cover.  I remove mine from the cover when I am going to read it and yes I do read it with one hand.


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

I read with the cover as well.  I have a Noreve, and the extra bit of weight makes me feel like I'm reading a real hard cover book.  I have a very light cover as well, but find that I'm only using the Noreve.


----------



## apostrophe27 (Oct 26, 2011)

I found that it's so small, I hold it in the palm of my hand and turn the pages with my fingers. It's seems like a cover would interfere with that. But I've also been reading holding it horizontally sometimes too. For now, I just made a sleeve for it out of a bubble mailer, and a bit of velcro.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I read  it in my palm, too, and turn pages with my thumb.  I'll have to see what happens with the cover I've ordered...

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I use a cover on my K3.  Sometimes I fold it back, sometimes just leave it open. . .depends on where I am.  I've also read without the cover, but like the extra 'traction' I feel like I have with the cover on.

I've played with a K4Basic though and could happily use that without a cover, I think.  It's so light it's hard for me to imagine a cover that wouldn't add proportionally too much extra weight and bulk.  That's one of the reasons I never got an Oberon cover for the K3. . .they just seem to bulky for the device.  

I've not ordered anything for the Fire, yet. . .waiting to use it some first.


----------



## Hadou (Jun 1, 2011)

The couple covers I've used haven't gotten in the way of one-hand reading. I will sometimes read "naked" when I'm at home (and thankfully, I'm not told to cover up when we have company).


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I always read mine with cover on.  I have K4 with very light-weight Belkin cover but will have an Oberon soon (maybe tomorrow).  At home I clip a light onto the cover and do not hold it.  I set it on a cushion (the Coyle or pyramid pillow).  I hold it in one hand on the subway.


----------



## sosha (Feb 9, 2010)

When I hold it, I like the Kindle naked . For me, one of the advantages of the Kindle is the weight. Every case adds weight.

They make sleeve for folks like us. My fav? Easy: http://www.sfbags.com/products/kindle/kindle-slipcase.php

Love love LOVE their stuff. Very personal customer service, too.

Patty


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

I found the K2 and K3 were much easier to hold with a cover.


----------



## Lysis_and_Isis (Aug 13, 2010)

I'm only posting because no one seems to have said this:  It depends entirely on the cover.

Some covers are light and minimal; others are not.  The official Sony covers for their readers tend to be slender and feather-light.  So, in my experience, do Octovo leather covers for Kindles. M-Edge cases can be nice if you determine which are real leather first, but they can also be bulky.

I sometimes found the M-Edge Antique Jacket and eLuminator less than ideal to hold while lying abed on the verge of Noddington.  But then I slipped on an Octovo Vintage Cover and Solis.  Suddenly, using a case wasn't such a big hulking deal.  The experience became transparent.

If you're thinking of getting a case, you sound like a candidate for the lightest ones offered.  I hope you'll look for that feature on product pages and again in the reviews.


----------



## Clydelyng (Nov 7, 2011)

I am using the Marware Eco Flip cover, and I prefer having my hand in the sleeve on the cover, rather then reading on the device without cover. 
Here you first see my hand with the Kindle naked, and after that in its cover.

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/269/foto3op.jpg

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/9/foto5oe.jpg


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

I do both. I have a pretty light fliptop cover with a handstrap on it. I keep it in that when reading on the go.

I also like reading it nekkid when at home tho.

It looks like it's hard to get the Kindle in and out of some covers but it's pretty easy for mine.


----------



## Sage (Dec 29, 2010)

The K4 is so small and light that I prefer reading it without a cover, so I use the amazon zip sleeve (Lime).  The Baby Kindle "lives" in my purse and I didn't want to add any weight or bulk to such a sleek little device.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

Sage said:


> The K4 is so small and light that I prefer reading it without a cover, so I use the amazon zip sleeve (Lime). The Baby Kindle "lives" in my purse and I didn't want to add any weight or bulk to such a sleek little device.


I really agree, altho I just have a K3. I love the lightness. I also like my cover but it's mostly for protection in my purse and when out and about.


----------



## Rainha (Sep 20, 2010)

I have a simple leather sleeve for my K3.  I prefer reading it naked , but I do a lot of reading out of the house, so I needed some padding.  It's easy to remove, and keeps the Kindle safe.


----------



## laurie_lu (May 10, 2010)

Because my case is only a few ounces in weight and the cover folds back easily, I can read one handed comfortably.  However there would be no way I could read comfortably one handed using a heavy Oberon cover or even the Amazon lighted cover.


----------



## Nook and Kindle Reader (Nov 19, 2011)

You should get a cover. You can fold most brands back I think, but it'll save it from unnecessary bumps.


----------

